# Dan, A Limerick



## LaughinJim (May 20, 2012)

The King’s Knight named Dan was rife
With bigoted opinions and strife
He napped with his bile
The change took not a while
His sword to a dull butter knife


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 20, 2012)

The first three lines are lovely, but then you get an extra syllable in line four, and the meaning sort of drifts a bit.


----------



## LaughinJim (May 20, 2012)

I should have left out the not.

The meaning drifts like congealed milkfat across a slice of bread.


----------



## prulhiere36 (May 21, 2012)

LaughinJim said:


> I should have left out the not.
> 
> The meaning drifts like congealed milkfat across a slice of bread.



To not, or not to not.....that is the question


----------



## LaughinJim (May 21, 2012)

Oh dear,

How much longer must I suffer these verbal slings and arrows.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 21, 2012)

> congealed milkfat across a slice of bread.


Yum, fried bred with fromage blanc and a sprinkle of sugar, an excellent breakfast.

Will you come to 'arm if you see troubles with hoops in the end of them?


----------



## LaughinJim (May 21, 2012)

Unlikely, for I had left Euridice in Hades for the local Bobbies to fish out of the Styx. Once the forgetful bath wears off, methinks things might improve on that front. Family is family after all.


----------



## LaughinJim (May 21, 2012)

It appears, my dear Watson, that Moriarity's bewitchment is so thick with her that it will take time.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 21, 2012)

Possibly the lotion applied to the lids allowed her to see the ass in a different light.


----------



## LaughinJim (May 21, 2012)

When you are locked in the cooper's prison of the nine of staves reversed, little light gets in through the bung.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 21, 2012)

Nothing like a bung to bring a little light into the world and stave off necessity.


----------



## LaughinJim (May 21, 2012)

White barrels do contain mistakes that cannot be screened out. Blue barrels do not have this screening difficulty, the operation is in complete control of the screener.

I may need to leave this conversation and light up the charcoal bar-b-cue.


----------



## Olly Buckle (May 22, 2012)

Looking back over the conversation I wonder if that's all you have been lighting up?


----------



## LaughinJim (May 22, 2012)

I apologize, obiviously I made incorrect assumptions on the exact nature of your postings. The fault is clearly mine.


----------

